# video from CFLRS



## yot (9 Jun 2004)

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/btraining/cflrs_e.aspx#s2

I don't know this is new or what, but I just notice that they have video about cflrs.


----------



## koach (9 Jun 2004)

These are the videos that are normally shown during the enrolment ceremony and they will give you a pretty good idea what you will be doing on recruit training.  This is new to the website.

Thanks for posting that yot.


----------



## rdschultz (9 Jun 2004)

Yeah, I've noticed a lot of changes to the Recruiting website in general lately.  Good stuff.

Maybe this is why the recruiting process is so long, because they spend all their time developing websites instead of selecting candidates.  (I'm kidding of course, I know the two things are not related).


----------



## yot (9 Jun 2004)

this video is different from others, u can hear the "mean" word saying from the plt commender. This could give me more idea about the BMQ   

its cool!


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (9 Jun 2004)

Oh shit,dont tell me we all have to go through that. I mean  to be honest with you people,I'm a slow learner,I need time to get to do the thing right the right way. So do u guys think there is any place there for slow learners. I mean if the answer is no,tell me plz,so i can cancel this whole mess i got myself into ,and relax.


----------



## Genesis (9 Jun 2004)

Here are some direct links so you can save the files.

Basic Officer Training Course
- http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/videos/high/botc_en.wmv

Basic Recruit Training Course
- http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/videos/high/basic_rt_en.wmv


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (9 Jun 2004)

Oh man, 2 years as a janitor will come handy it seem.


----------



## JBP (10 Jun 2004)

If you've got that attitude then maybe you weren't fit for the military in the first place. There are slow learners everywhere in the world, and they get by fine. I'm sure you'd get by BMQ fine too if you had the right /attitude/!

It's a life altering decision so you might want to re-think it through.

Good luck


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (10 Jun 2004)

I got a question regarding swimming.  Do they expect you to be a good swimmer right away or will they teach you through the training?  I know I can swim but it's probably been over 10 years since I have done it and to be honest, I never did any sort of diving.

I planned on practicing a little before heading there but I was wonder how much they expect you to know.


----------



## Ender57 (10 Jun 2004)

Thanks for the post, I've been looking for a video on BMQ for a while. It's taken a while to load though, maybe it's my computer. Fogpatrol I don't think you have to be a really good swimmer right off the bat, but it can't hurt to be an okay swimmer. If you haven't gone swimming in 10 years you might want to drop by the pool a few times before you go as you are planning.


----------



## koach (10 Jun 2004)

Lebanese Canadian

You may consider yourself a slow learner but it appears that you have taken steps to educate yourself on a possible career option.  Basic Training is indeed tough but the instructors are there to push and guide you.  What you see as your limits may not be the limits that others may see in you.  The military may or may not be the best option for you but the only way to find out where your limits are is to go for it and strive for what you want.  Accept criticism and advice when it is given to you and reciprocate when you feel you have something to offer.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (10 Jun 2004)

So basically that basic training we just saw on this video,is  for 1 month ? And say someone had his basic training in early summer,when he's done with his basic training,is he directly taken somewhere to  start another course? If yes,can he ask permission not to do the course later bec he wants to leave,go home or something for the rest of the summer?


----------



## Pieman (10 Jun 2004)

LC,

Read through the FAQ, the DND websight. All the answers to your questions (and many others) are right in front of you.
Once you read through all the material you should have a good sense of what to expect in BMQ and the CF in general. 
Take the time to read it all, it will be worth the effort.


----------



## Tyrnagog (10 Jun 2004)

Genesis..

Thanks for the direct link for the download.  I was gonna look for it today, so you saved me the hassle!


----------



## chriscalow (10 Jun 2004)

I like the part with the morning inspection, you can see buddy in the background doing some good ol' genuine  issue push ups.  Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (10 Jun 2004)

Do reserves get all the stuff these guys got,or because they are part time ,they dont?


----------



## Bert (12 Jun 2004)

This is an example of the regular force BMQ.  The video is surprisingly accurate and does provide a good sense of the course length and content.  I didn't go thru a
reserve force BMQ, but they receive the same course content whether its done on weekends or in the summer.  Perhaps the intensity or the amount of time spent on
a particular topic may not be quite the same.  Maybe others who went thru a reserve BMQ could answer that.  Heres another good link:

http://salh.jfahy.net/


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (12 Jun 2004)

Are those guys regular or reserve? Or it doesnt really make a difference. And the basic training is 10 weeks, but what if its in fall and part time. I couldnt find a detailed schedule of basic training  part time in fall.

Thank you


----------



## Aries (12 Jun 2004)

That was an okay representation of CFLRS....mind you that was the PC version of the whole mess.

You better plan on getting really hardcore really fast....your your gonna be out to lunch :fifty:


----------



## Garbageman (12 Jun 2004)

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> Are those guys regular or reserve? Or it doesnt really make a difference. And the basic training is 10 weeks, but what if its in fall and part time. I couldnt find a detailed schedule of basic training   part time in fall.
> 
> Thank you


You're right in your assumption - it doesn't really make much of a difference whether they're regular or reserve.  The training is essentially the same.

To the best of my knowledge, fall part time BMQs run on weekends and generallygo from aprox. 1830 on a Friday until 1600 on Sunday.  In terms of how many weeks, well that would depend on how many breaks are taken for holidays or other requirements.  Should be the equivalent of 10 full weeks though, just broken down into 2-3 day chunks.


----------



## spenco (12 Jun 2004)

Garbageman said:
			
		

> Lebanese Canadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just another stupid question here... For the part time reserve BMQ where do you sleep at night, I would assume it is in a CFB or an armoury but do you sleep on the floor? and do you have access to showers and such?  Also am I correct in assuming that you would eat just IMP's while on training?


----------



## tabernac (12 Jun 2004)

For reg BMQ, do you have mixed(Army, Air, Navy) training? In the video there were obviously Army types, I think I saw Air types, but no Navy(I think).


----------



## Bert (12 Jun 2004)

In reg force BMQ, all elements (army, air force, and navy) attend the course.  The only distinction between the elements on a day by day basis is the color
of the beret.  DEUs and the CFs are element specific but only on rare occasions do you get to wear those.

One of the objectives of BMQ is to make the recruits understand that they are all the same.  It builds the foundation of focused mass manpower and the idea
of teamwork (we all work together).  In the Forces, it is common to have all elements working at a particular base.  It is not desired to have severe 
element or branch bias, like "I'm Navy and Air Force sucks".  In order to work together, there has to be common respect and the experience of everyone working
together.  So in that all elements train together in BMQ.


----------



## Fruss (19 Jan 2005)

Bump!

As there's a lot of info in this thread and I'm sure a lot of people are looking for these video, can the thread be a sticky? Or posted in the FAQ?

As always, just a suggestion...  Keep up the good work Mike and the mods..

Thanks

Frank


----------



## spenco (20 Jan 2005)

The video has long since been taken off the recruiting website.


----------



## Fruss (20 Jan 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> The video has long since been taken off the recruiting website.



Not that I want to say the opposite of you, but I just once again connected to those links (I think it's the 3rd or 4th message on the 1st page) and they do work..

Maybe we can't have a link directly on the DND web site, but they sure are still there on the server.

Frank


----------



## spenco (20 Jan 2005)

Yes, it still links to the basic training page on the recruiting website but it does not show the two videos that were once there.  The only video that remains is the one on the CFLRS website which is here:  

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/site/index_e.asp


----------



## Fruss (20 Jan 2005)

here is the message I was talking about on the first page: [urlhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/16907/post-75690.html#msg75690[/url]

You can't see them on the web site, but you can download them or watch them while streaming..  Here's part of the message of the other page:

Basic Officer Training Course
- http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/videos/high/botc_en.wmv

Basic Recruit Training Course
- http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/videos/high/basic_rt_en.wmv

Cheers

Frank


----------



## spenco (20 Jan 2005)

Thanks for posting those Frank, I have been looking for them for a while now.


----------



## StormTrooper (21 Jan 2005)

Is it just me or did they take those off too? I just don't get why they would take them off.. To think that the CF don't even have enough money to get more bandwidth for their site is just sad...


----------



## Chainsaw (24 Jun 2005)

I know I'm reawakening this topic, but i thought it'd be better than starting another one to ask for videos.



			
				Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> here is the message I was talking about on the first page: [urlhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/16907/post-75690.html#msg75690[/url]
> 
> You can't see them on the web site, but you can download them or watch them while streaming..  Here's part of the message of the other page:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, when I try to download these videos, niether of them work. Any help?


----------



## scm77 (24 Jun 2005)

LongRange, I have those videos saved on my computer.  I am uploading them to a website and I will post the links here so you (and others) can download them.


----------



## scm77 (24 Jun 2005)

Here is the link for the BMQ video.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=03T4KKYJ

Click on that link, wait for the timer to expire (it's in the upper right part of the page), when it gets to zero it will change to say "click here to download".  Click on that. 

I'll have the other one up in 15 minutes or so.


----------



## scm77 (24 Jun 2005)

Here's the BOTC video.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=20215D96

Do the same as the above video to download.


----------



## CH1 (24 Jun 2005)

A little off topic, but did any body notice the head gear in the opening frames of the Officer's video?

Other than that quite interesting since the last one I saw had 54 ptn BDU's, which looked exactly like the ones I used to wear.

Cheers


----------



## Chainsaw (24 Jun 2005)

Hey, thanks so much mate, I've been looking for some good videos of BMQ.

Cheers,


----------



## ArmyWife (24 Jun 2005)

Here is another excellent BMQ video. Hope it helps http://media.cbc.ca:8080/ramgen/newsworld/clips/rm-lo/smith_19alpha020109.rm


----------



## Basic Person (25 Jun 2005)

Thnx for uploading the videos... the direct links weren't working for me for some reason.


----------



## Drummie (26 Jun 2005)

This is kind of a tangent to this thread, but my kitlist for IAP/BOTC says to bring casual dress shirts for our civie wear, however, on the BOTC video, most of the candidates are in dress shirts with ties...is that the norm?


----------



## Glorified Ape (26 Jun 2005)

The Fighting 47th said:
			
		

> This is kind of a tangent to this thread, but my kitlist for IAP/BOTC says to bring casual dress shirts for our civie wear, however, on the BOTC video, most of the candidates are in dress shirts with ties...is that the norm?



It doesn't hurt but there are precious few people (if I recall) that actually show up wearing a tie. A pair of khakis, a collared shirt, and a pair of decent shoes is sufficient (and nicer, believe it or not, than what some people show up in [ungh... jeans...])


----------

